# Battery Maintainerss 1 or 2



## 05CGT (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't plan driving my Continental GT much in the winter, and I have read that you want to keep the batteries charged as much as you can. To that end, should i put a maintainer on each battery, or just one? And if only one, which battery, VPS, or Start?


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

I use a Battery Tender Brand dual-bank charger to keep both batteries fresh while my Phaeton is stored. If you can only "float" one battery while the vehicle is stored, you want it to be the VPS battery. Regards,

Joel


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

In this context: my 2006 Continental had a large battery on the left, and smaller battery on the right (in the trunk). 
Which is considered the MAIN battery? 

To charge/maintain with just ONE charger, both batteries would need to be in parellel (i.e. 'on'). Not sure when both batteries are 'on', likely only when car is running (so both get charged)?

If using a floater through for example the cigarette lighter (in cabin, or in trunk), which battery is charged? 

If using TWO floaters, does one or both batteries have to be disconnected? Or can the 2 floaters just be put onto the batteries?


----------



## 05CGT (Dec 15, 2015)

s2kvondeutschland said:


> I use a Battery Tender Brand dual-bank charger to keep both batteries fresh while my Phaeton is stored. If you can only "float" one battery while the vehicle is stored, you want it to be the VPS battery. Regards,
> 
> Joel


Ultimately I used 2 tenders, one for each battery. I don’t know if it was necessary, but the batteries stayed happy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

